# how long after bloody show did you go into labor?



## mybbyboo

i had my bloody show last night and this morning starting to get painful contractions but there not getting closer. so i was wondering how long after your bloody show did you go into labor


----------



## Mii

I never had a bloody show but I heard you usually go into labour within a few days :flower:


----------



## rockys-mumma

I think it was 2-3 days before I went into labour but then again I only had a little bloody show. How long have you got until you're due? Walk walk walk!!


----------



## mybbyboo

im due the 27th. and i have been i walk a half mile every hour so hopefully its doing somethinggg.


----------



## stephx

I never had one but painful contractions sound like its starting :D How close together are they? x


----------



## mybbyboo

6 minutes apart right now


----------



## rainbows_x

I had my bloody show whilst in labour just before my water broke. Good luck. xx


----------



## rockys-mumma

I was getting them 7 mins apart on and off two days before (5&6th) Then bam my waters broke at 5am on the 7th, didn't really get regular or painful contractions until the evening then I had him 1:10 on the 8th. Sounds so long and drawn out but it wasn't as I still felt able and completly normal up until 6pm on the 7th lol


----------



## Ju_bubbs

I had my bloody show at 1pm last wednesday, had some mild contractions all that evening, then went into labour in the middle of that night, LO was born just before 6am!

My 4th baby I had a bloody show when I got up in th morning, labour tarted an hour or 2 later.

My ist 3 babies, I didn't have a bloody show before labour started, and my sister had a bloody show on her 1st baby, and went into labour 10 days later.

If you're having contractions though, thats a great sign that it'll be soon!


----------



## lauram_92

I went into labour the day after my show. Good luck!


----------



## EllaAndLyla

I had my bloody show, along with tightenings. I then woke up at about 4am in labour and gave birth 6pm the next day :)


----------



## mybbyboo

yayy maybe that means he'll come soon. thanks ladies


----------



## ShanBearr_19

it varies; sometimes you can have your show get contractions then go into actual labour weeks after,
I had mine then went into labour a week after...


----------



## Lauraxamy

I had my bloody show with both babies when I was actually in labour. Good luck :flower:


----------



## emmylou92

I had mine while i was in early labour.


----------



## vaniilla

about a week after but it didn't come out in one go it came out over a couple of days :flower:

good luck hun! :flower:


----------



## mayb_baby

A week :)


----------



## bbyno1

With Aliyah my bloody show was at about 4 in the morning. By the next afternoon I was in labour. This time round I had my bloody show around 5 in the evening and went straight into labour.


----------



## Elizax

I didn't have a bloody show until my MW done a S&W while I was in labour :flow:


----------



## trinaestella

I was in labour then my waters broke, THEN i had my bloody show.. I think it's different for everyone.


----------



## mommie2be

Mine came two days before my water broke whilst on a walk trying to bring in labour... guess it worked. :thumbup:


----------

